# Black Dogs Face Discrimination



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

I had no idea this actually was occurring with black dogs in regard to adoption.  I happen to own a black dog and cat.  

Now, when I adopted my black cat, he was in horrible shape.  He is a Persian.   He was so matted up that he was unable to go to the bathroom properly.  His hair was so dirty that he did look like he was 12 years old.    I didn't even know he was a cat.  I thought he was a rare dog with kittens in the pound.   Poor fur angel was in terrible shape.  I got him home and shaved him down.  I found out that he was indeed a cat.  So, I do agree with article.  He look way older, because he wasn't cleaned up.  I still was going to adopt him.  Even if he was a rare geriatric dog or cat, I was going to take him home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In regard to black dogs,  I know many people with black dogs.  So, I never heard of this.  However, I don't doubt the article.

I rescue a dog of any color or any breed.  I love those fur angels!    I don't care where they been or what their temperament.  

Last year, I rescued 9 dogs, 1 turtle, and 3 baby rabbits.   I love seeing what is sent to me from heaven to learn from next.

Black pups face doggie discrimination - Pet health - MSNBC.com

Pictures of my dog and cat will be added.


----------



## silentkite (Mar 17, 2008)

I never really realised people avoided adopting black pets. I can sort of understand in the way that they don't have as interesting markings as more coloured animals, or people having superstitions about black cats. It is really sad though, animals with black fur don't have personalities or temperaments any different to other colours or patterns. I know 3 people with black cats, my sister particularly wanted a black cat when she adopted.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 17, 2008)

this is truely sad.  i never realized it about dogs, but i knew some people feared black cats.  personally, i thought black cats were very exotic because their fur is so neutral that all the attention goes to their eyes.  cats have the most beautiful eyes!

i always see people with black labs, so i didnt know people also avoided black dogs.  i have a border collie who is black and white and we adopted her from the shelter when she was a pup.  i think people would adopt black dogs if they were a pup though so for me, i think its more of an age thing.  people prefer younger dogs, but i can understand that.  i would be devestated to get attached to an older dog and have him die 2 years later.  i take deaths very hard.  i was very depressed when Tweaker, my yellow budgie who was like my best friend died.  i was sooo devestated.  my ex had to go buy me a new bird so that i could move on, but thats not something you could do so easily with a dog.  i still miss tweaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  he was the sweetest bird ever... on the stupid side... but yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how is sunny?  where did u find the turtles and baby bunnies? O___O  i had a bunny that ran away when i was a kid.. my god Carrot ate a lot.  my mom was soo pissed when he ate her garden LOL  imagine how devestating vegetation would be if bunnies were overpopulated.. eeeek

oops i ramble


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

The turtle and the rabbits came to the house too.  What is it with my house and I don't live in the country?    Sunny is getting taller and loves my black dog  below (Justice) and my other dogs.  They play constantly.  I am giving him a lot of obedience training.  He is doing great.  I am still trying to get some weight on him.  He is burning it off from playing so much.  He is a smart boy.  (I will put the picture of the turtle).  We got a home for the turtle and the rabbits.  What is it with my house?!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL so turtle and rabbit gets put on your doorstep? geez... this is like those stories where people find babies on their doorsteps.  im starting to think the neighbors are secretly telling each other that your house is really an animal shelter..

im glad that sunny is very social!  im not sure how my dog would get along with others.  my dog gets along with Fatbird though.  sometimes my bird goes exploring when im not looking and he likes to ride my dog's head...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is my black cat.  My hubby is holding him there in one picture.  In one  picture, he is to the left, the bully dog is in the middle, & the deaf kitty is on the right.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_LOL so turtle and rabbit gets put on your doorstep? geez... this is like those stories where people find babies on their doorsteps.  im starting to think the neighbors are secretly telling each other that your house is really an animal shelter..

im glad that sunny is very social!  im not sure how my dog would get along with others.  my dog gets along with Fatbird though.  sometimes my bird goes exploring when im not looking and he likes to ride my dog's head..._

 

My bully dog didn't like cats and appeared to have been abused.  He had marks from being fought with other dogs.  I had to nip that  right away.  He looked at my deaf cat like he was a walking turkey sandwich.  So, what was the deaf kitty doing?  Walking right up to him to lick his face. YIKES!  Deaf kitty loves every dog he meets.  Talk about frightening.  

It's a lot of work, but it's possible.  As you can see in the picture above, they sit next to each other now.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, yes, it has defiantly crossed my mind that people were throwing out dogs and pets by my house.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's the turtle and another rescue dog.  She got a home last year.  She was found abandoned on a deserted highway.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a multi-colored dog that I rescued 200 miles from my house.  She had seven new born pups that she couldn't feed, because she was starving to death.  I am trying to load up the picture of her nursing her 7 pups.  She doesn't look like the same dog.  I don't know why my scanner isn't reading my computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was on a mini vacation and I found her or she found me.  Her pups were screaming under the house that I was staying in at the time.  I scooped them all up in my car and drove home with them.  TALK about insane.   I had never taking care of pups or a very ill momma dog.

The pups didn't have their eyes open.  I didn't think she was going to make it, but she did.  I found out she had advanced heart worms and I got her treated.  

She isn't a young dog.  People thought I was wasting my money.  Again, the vet didn't think she would  survive the treatment.  She did.  Even the vet stated, she is the kindest dog that he has ever met.  All the pups made it and got homes.  One went to a family member, so I can see her baby all the time.  We couldn't turn her loose.  She made it though everything!  She learns super fast. I had to give her a chance.  She is  wonderful with  kids.  I am  wanting to get her in a program where children read to pets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She has actually changed colors, since I saved her.  She went from a dry hay color to currently all colors - red, blonde, brown, and black.  She looks like a teddy bear in person.  This picture doesn't show how sweet and beautiful she is currently.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 17, 2008)

That's insane that people are so biased of animals. I really don't think I could leave a pound without taking home 20 dogs lol. I'm the biggest softy when it comes to animals and I hate seeing them in less than perfect conditions.
I have a beautiful 2year old black lab and she has the most beautiful personality (as most labs do). I have no idea how people wouldn't want a dog like her. (this is her http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../ebbybig-1.jpg )

I think the biggest problem is people who buy animals without fully researching breeds, then abandon them when they've realised they've picked the wrong type. Pet's are not something you buy like groceries or make up. People like that make me so angry.

All you're pets are so cute


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_That's insane that people are so biased of animals. I really don't think I could leave a pound without taking home 20 dogs lol. I'm the biggest softy when it comes to animals and I hate seeing them in less than perfect conditions.
I have a beautiful 2year old black lab and she has the most beautiful personality (as most labs do). I have no idea how people wouldn't want a dog like her. (this is her http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../ebbybig-1.jpg )

I think the biggest problem is people who buy animals without fully researching breeds, then abandon them when they've realised they've picked the wrong type. Pet's are not something you buy like groceries or make up. People like that make me so angry.

All you're pets are so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whoa! Your dog is beautiful!  I think my black dog looks like I wax him.  He is so gorgeous.

I can't wait till my latest rescue - Sunny (a full blooded starved Lab) fills out to look like your amazing fur angel.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

I wanted to get my black dog in advanced dog training, because he is exceptionally smart.  What happened?    He has gotten babysitting jobs with little pint size pups that want to run around like crazy and chew on everything in view or helps nurture these out of control unloved stray dogs.  He has been a life saver.


----------



## liv (Mar 17, 2008)

I picked out my own very first pet (a farm kitten from a family friend's farm) and I specifically wanted (so my mom says) one was all black, so I have a soft spot for black animals.  She was so pretty and mysterious looking, and had green eyes like me, so I had to take her home.  Actually, all-black cats are still my favorites, I could never understand why people thought they were bad luck, especially around Halloween.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh thanks, she's the most unphotogenic animal lol. She lives with my mother, she's actually my mum's bfs dog but I love her like I gave birth to her myself. I miss her heaps but I'll be seeing her this thurs yay.

Awww thats so fantastic, you're dogs seem to have such a beautiful nature and as caring as you. You're doing such a great job, the world would be a better place with more people like you


----------



## frocher (Mar 17, 2008)

........


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I have heard about this before, I don't understand it.  Growing up we had a black lab and he was the best pet.  We all adored him._

 
I am just wondering. The world has more dark haired people than any other color hair, so... 

Would it be possible that there are more dark haired dogs than any other color?    Does that sound rational?  I just find this information so unreal.


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2008)

I prefer black haired dogs and cats.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 17, 2008)

BLESS YOU...EVERYONE OF YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are so many things in this world that I will never ever understand.
This phenomenon happens to be one of them.

Like Liv, I have a special fascination for black animals.

What most people don't know is that the color Black is actually a color of protection, it has always been so...and that, traditionally, anyone who believed in such superstitions would have a black pet to ward off evil spirits and the like.

Discrimination against black animals goes way back - way, way, way back. 

In truth, and in today’s reality, it is the poor black cats that suffer a worse fate at the hands of those sinister groups and psychos who practice animal ritual sacrifice. 
And sadly and bittersweet this occurs around the time of my favorite holiday...Halloween. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These disturbed individuals use the poor Kitties in pranks of cruel torture surrounding the holiday as well. I love Halloween, but I also know how vulnerable the Kitties are from the likes of these sub-humans. 
It is to the extent now that most animal shelters are hip to this phenomenon and will not adopt out black cats or even white cats 1-2 weeks prior to Halloween, or even the whole Halloween season so as to try to prevent and discourage these atrocities from happening. 
Ask your shelters for more info on this topic. Not all shelters are enforcing it, but most are…thank God! Even if it saves one life. 

I commend you for having the heart and the where-with-all to be able to make such a difference in their lives. Sparkling Waves you are amazing! 

That is quite an amazing story about your Persian Kitty. You kinda, just simply brought the furry creature home and asked questions later - very brave!

Talk about GREAT Karma! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


An Angels work is never done!


----------



## girlstar (Mar 17, 2008)

If I could have 15 black dogs, I would. And they would all be Newfoundlands

I have one and she is the gentlest, sweetest dog ever. She may weigh 130 lbs, but she would never hurt a fly. She's probably drool on it and cuddle with it though!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks so much, Tam Eva Le Fay.  

So many people are scared of my black fur angel cat.  I ask them - "Why?"  They say - "He has something  very sinister about him."  I reply - "You mean like how he grooms all the other cats and they don't groom him back, the fact he has no teeth, or how he has to greet all the guests that come into the house?"

Then, they will say - "He makes weird noises."  I tell them - "That's, because he has nostrils that are a tad bit too small.  He is a full blooded Persian."  

"Get the old boy a nose job.", I am told.  WHAT?! 

I clip his hair during the summer.  People will actually tell me to get his pooch fixed (tummy tuck).  WHAT?!  This is a geriatric cat!

I am _*not *_getting the  fur angel  a nose job or his pooch fixed.  The vet doesn't have a clue how old this cat is, but he is doing great.  He  loves to get hand fed, brushed, and greets new visitors despite their opinions of his looks.  He is not biased of their looks in anyway.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 17, 2008)

I've heard that with black cats a lot and have recently heard that with black dogs.

I don't have a preference among animals. When I adopted my cats, I went by whose personality went with mine and potential other cats, any discriminatory feature that might prevent them from being adopted (I have one black cat, one cat prominently blind in his left eye, and one cat who was paired to the blind one), and how long they were at the shelter.

I also echo the sentiment of vets. They all need adopted. When I went to the shelter, there were these males that were crazy (or else, I would have adopted them). They had been at the shelter since birth, so even kitten get passed up


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_If I could have 15 black dogs, I would. And they would all be Newfoundlands

I have one and she is the gentlest, sweetest dog ever. She may weigh 130 lbs, but she would never hurt a fly. She's probably drool on it and cuddle with it though!








_

 
What a beauty!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   I am _*not *_getting the  fur angel  a nose job or his pooch fixed.  
 
Omg nose job, tummy tuck for a cat?? People seriously suggest these think... actually no... vet's do these kind of operations?

My cat's black, not fully black but she is sinister lol, she's one of the bossiest, dictating cats out there lol.
This is her, she's actually really photogenic.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 17, 2008)

I knew that about black cats and dogs, and I never really understood why. I don't know much about black dogs, but black cats are usually the most even-tempered loving cats. The first kitty I ever had (I was only three) was black (and he was abused before we got him), but he was the sweetest kitty. The cat I have now (currently resting and purring by my feet) is also an absolute doll and he's a bear of a cat. He'll come up to and talk to anyone!

I really wish people would be more open minded because they'd probably end up with one of the best pets ever!!

Here is Domino...











And Domino with his buddy Chewy...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 17, 2008)

There was an article in People about this a while back. It is so sad.

I've never owned a black pet but only because I've never actively set out to get any of the pets that I've had. Except the kitty we just got and I saw her online and fell in love. My sister has a gorgeous black cat named Frank and I just love him to pieces.


----------



## Willa (Mar 17, 2008)

o_0

I never knew people did this 

I actually had 3 black cats in my life (still has one) and my parent's have a black labrador... I don't know why, but I love black cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People are strange...


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 17, 2008)

All of your pets are so beautiful and SparklingWaves you truly are an angel to do what you do for these poor abandoned animals!!

I'm sure I've posted my story about my black cat Spazz (my bf named her, I call her Princess) on here before. She's a little darling and just so beautiful!! My bf gave her to me as a present and he said they thanked him for taking a black cat at the humane society. I've been there too and most of the cats waiting for adoption are black, it's really sad, some even have been abused. I also know at Halloween there are some really stupid people that go around abusing black cats. I really hate seeing poor innocent animals being treated badly!! I wish I could adopt more pets but right now I really can't afford to, one day though when I own a house I will definitely rescue more.

Here's a couple of pics of my little girl. I love how her eyes look in the second one.


----------



## frocher (Mar 17, 2008)

.........


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm so blown away by all of the incredibly cute pics of all the babies! OMG!

They're all so photogenic. It seems they're always ready for their _paparazzi!_

_What a bunch of Hams! _Hee hee hee!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for posting them, they've made me misty eyed, but they've really brightened my day and my world.

It's so encouraging that there are so wonderfully passionate people in the world with a heart of gold for the UnderDog..._and UnderKitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mrheine (Mar 17, 2008)

this makes me so sad! my aunt adopted a full-grown mutt named "helen" from the shelter and they had her for five years, until my cousin went to college and they moved from a sprawling farm house in the woods to a cramped apartment in l.a. and so my parents inherited her...she's the sweetest thing ever and everyone loves her. 

aw, now all i want to do is hug her!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

I am enjoying seeing all these gorgeous fur angels!  Thank you so much everyone for sharing.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Omg nose job, tummy tuck for a cat?? People seriously suggest these think... actually no... vet's do these kind of operations?

My cat's black, not fully black but she is sinister lol, she's one of the bossiest, dictating cats out there lol.
This is her, she's actually really photogenic.



_

 
Fur angel looks always dressed for a formal event.   Beautiful.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I knew that about black cats and dogs, and I never really understood why. I don't know much about black dogs, but black cats are usually the most even-tempered loving cats. The first kitty I ever had (I was only three) was black (and he was abused before we got him), but he was the sweetest kitty. The cat I have now (currently resting and purring by my feet) is also an absolute doll and he's a bear of a cat. He'll come up to and talk to anyone!

I really wish people would be more open minded because they'd probably end up with one of the best pets ever!!

Here is Domino...











And Domino with his buddy Chewy...



_

 
I love that name.  Look at that fur baby.   Domino has a cute side kick.   Great pictures.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_All of your pets are so beautiful and SparklingWaves you truly are an angel to do what you do for these poor abandoned animals!!

I'm sure I've posted my story about my black cat Spazz (my bf named her, I call her Princess) on here before. She's a little darling and just so beautiful!! My bf gave her to me as a present and he said they thanked him for taking a black cat at the humane society. I've been there too and most of the cats waiting for adoption are black, it's really sad, some even have been abused. I also know at Halloween there are some really stupid people that go around abusing black cats. I really hate seeing poor innocent animals being treated badly!! I wish I could adopt more pets but right now I really can't afford to, one day though when I own a house I will definitely rescue more.

Here's a couple of pics of my little girl. I love how her eyes look in the second one._

 
Oh, you can tell this is a sweet baby! She is a doll.  She looks so gentle.  My pets have two names.  They answer to their names and an a loving nick name too.  Ex: Honey - Sunny.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_This thread has me gotten me all sentimental for my long gone friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIP Porter.

All your animals are beautiful ladies, gorgeous sleek little furbabies._

 
So sorry about the loss of your fur angel friend.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

  Fur angel looks always dressed for a formal event.   Beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Ha yes definately.

Though there's some downsides of having black pets, when our dog moults it goes everywhere. There was a 1m² patch of concrete out the back of our place that was COVERED in black hair, it looked like a creepy black moss lol.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 18, 2008)

It really lifts my spirits to see so many animal lovers here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have heard the black cat/dog discrimination and I think it is absurd, it really makes me @$%%&^* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I read things like this. Well below are my angels... My husband and I call them our children, we have a 3 bedroom house with no plans for kids so we spoil and treat them as so! They also know it and act like it too!!

Here is a little bit of info on them:

Lucifer: (From Cinderella) One of the meanest cats I have ever met (hence the name), shelter was anxious to get rid of him that they gave me a 70% discount off their standard adoption fee. He attacks you for no reason and when you try and pet him he attacks you and starts purring?? Shelter said I could exchange him for a nicer cat but they would put him to sleep since no one wanted him. So obviously I kept him, now I love him so much!! I also can't resist his black nose..



Dolce: (Like Dolce & Gabbana) She is my sweet & demanding siamese, also my little princess since she is the only girl, she only weighs about 5 lbs & still looks like a kitten.



Jack: (Jack from Will & Grace) He is my little boy who likes pink fluffy things, my mom named him. I also adopted him from the same shelter as Lucifer, he was really sick & they were also going to put him to sleep if no one adopted him soon, shortly after I adopted him he tested positive for feline asthma.



Dee Bo: (From the movie Friday) He is my wimpy pit bull, he is a big baby that is deathly afraid of Lucifer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but him and my siamese adore each other.




Sorry for the long post but I love my babies..


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 18, 2008)

I feel particularly drawn to black animals. Though i have to say i have only once chosen a pet (gerbil) for it's colour -I was 12 and got my first gerbil, the three of us had one each in different colours and the black one was the only black one so he stood out and looked special. He was my best friend.
All my other gerbils (24 over the past 12 years) have been a variety of different colours and i didn't pick any specific colours.

But i am drawn to black animals for some reason, particularly cats. I'm not superstitious about them or anything.

Edit: SparklingWaves, I love that you call them fur angels -makes me smile. My babies are all angels


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 18, 2008)

Pk85,   I am so glad Lucifer has fur angel side kick that understands his heart.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful animals and saving them.

Lucifer makes me think about a this mean kid that I knew.  

These people bought a kitten for their boy as a Christmas gift.     I saw how their child was treating the kitten once and told the parents that he was going to make it mean.  They just blew me off.  He was so rough with it.  The next thing that I saw was scratch marks all over the boy.  The kitten was becoming reclusive.  The parents kept blaming the animal.  

I told them that I had cats all my life and their boy was mistreating the kitten.  The kitten got older and they declawed the cat, because they saw how he was scratching up their son.  The cat started biting the boy.  I knew that the cat was bitting out of self defense.   The parents blamed the cat & dumped the declawed cat somewhere out in the woods.  I was so outraged.

The boy wanted another cat to "play" with him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet Lucifer's behavior could be explained by how he was treated originally.  Thankfully, he does have a safe & loving home now.  Thanks to you.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 18, 2008)

Dog Scouts of America has some really good information. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Home Page


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 18, 2008)

I believe that may be why Lucifer is so mean, he was abandoned at the shelter and the shelter is in the process of prosecuting his previous owner for pet abandonment.  I don't know the details though but told them they could contact for any additional they may need about Lucifer to help their case. 

For now I just let Lucifer be, I'm slowly introducing him into getting petted.  I will pet him on his head and even though he is biting me, I continue to pet him so he can see I'm not trying to hurt him.  He has come a long way from how he behaved when I adopted, now he will sometimes lay on the bed with me and purr..... I still can't pet like I would love to but we are slowly getting there.

Stories like that break my heart & I can't understand how people can be so cruel.  Just like the stories you hear of people being cruel to little babies, the man that cooked his baby in the microwave is in court right now. I saw the highlights of the trial last night on the news.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 22, 2008)

cutewithchris covered this topic in a few podcasts.

My boyfriend has a black dog! He's very sweet.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd heard about discrimination against black cats (and about people adopting them around Halloween so they could torture them) but never anything about black dogs.  So ridiculous.  The only reason I can see not to have a black dog is if you have white carpet and furniture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although---my black cat sheds on my white clothes and my mostly white calico sheds on dark clothes.  Such smart kitties to be able to coordinate how they shed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All four of our pets are rescue critters.  The black cat was likely dumped in our neighborhood.  We passed out flyers, put ads in the newspaper and such but after a week, we realized that she was going to be our cat.  Took her to the vet and he sort of yelled at me, asking when the cat had gone into heat.  Turns out that when he opened her to be spayed, she was about two weeks  pregnant with eight kittens.  She's a very noisy cat and I'm sure her heats were loud and annoying so that's probably why she got dumped.  

The dogs are probably sisters---they were abandoned by a couple who got a divorce and lived around the small town my DH lived in at the time.  They hung around the church and the parsonage and finally convinced him that they were HIS dogs.  However, before he adopted them, they got pregnant---probably by the same dog---and had little black puppies.  Sounds like an episode of the Jerry Springer show!  (Ironically, my husband was married to his ex-wife at the time---they later divorced and the divorce was quite traumatic for the dogs.)  

Our other cat is a dilute calico, though we often refer to her as a deluded calico.  The folks at the shelter were SOOOO happy that she was adopted out---at first I thought it was because she needed a home but then found out that she had been quite the terror in her foster home.  She also gave birth before she was adopted and the shelter people named her little black male kitten "Lucifer", probably expecting him to have the same boisterous attitude as his mother.  Silly cat---she thinks she's a dog and the dogs sometimes act like cats.  We have weird (but much loved!) critters!

BTW, when I lived on a farm, we had no cats until a neighbor gave us a pregnant black and white female.  She gave birth to two black male kittens, one black female and one black and white female.  Before we moved to that farm, none of the neighbors had black cats but after our two toms were old enough to roam around, quite a few farm families had black kittens!  The one cat was stereotypical tomcat mean but the other was a sweet, goofy, gentle wuss.  Having my black cat now reminds me so much of the farm cats, especially the big, goofy Fred.  

Getting back to the topic at hand, maybe a reason people don't adopt black dogs is because so many black dogs are big: labs, Newfounlands, Chows, pit bulls.  I'm not thinking that many all-black dogs are small---daschund and maybe Corgis, but any others?   And there aren't that many all-black (or all-white dogs) anyway, are there?  One of my puppy girls is cream and tan and the other is shades of brown, mixed with black.  (I told her she has a nose like a Siamese and hope she understood that it was a great compliment!)

Anyhoo, interesting thread!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_I picked out my own very first pet (a farm kitten from a family friend's farm) and I specifically wanted (so my mom says) one was all black, so I have a soft spot for black animals.  She was so pretty and mysterious looking, and had green eyes like me, so I had to take her home.  Actually, all-black cats are still my favorites, I could never understand why people thought they were bad luck, especially around Halloween._

 
*When I was living in England, I discovered that the British people (at least the people I knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thought Black Cats were a sign of *good* luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_...

What most people don't know is that the color Black is actually a color of protection, it has always been so_

 
*I mostly wear Black for this very reason, & I have, since my early teens. Many people really don't understand that I wear alot of black because the Color seems to repel negativity...
*
 Quote:

  ...and that, traditionally, anyone who believed in such superstitions would have a black pet to ward off evil spirits and the like.  
 
*Our "familiars," of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did have a Black kitty once, but my Life changed, & little Black kitty remained with my ex.

* Quote:

 Talk about GREAT Karma! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


An Angels work is never done! 
 
*Yes, I think SparklingWaves is an angel, too! All these lucky fur
 angels... xxCherylFaith*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 7, 2008)

SORRY! This was a double post! I am sorry! Please help!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

i have a black dog. we used to have another black dog. and one before that, too. a couple of black kids when i was a kid.

i find this article kind of difficult to believe. i know alot of supersticious people don't like black cats, but black dogs? i don't know...i see black dogs at people's houses all the time. maybe things are different where this article was written though.


----------



## angelwings (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't understand how someone would not adopt a cat or a dog becaue they have a black face. It's stupid in my opinion. 
I think dogs and cats with black faces are just as adorable and loving as any other dog or cat.

Good on you for rescuing these munchkins


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2008)

I've actually noticed that in my family... I have a white and a black dog... everyone loves the white dog and my aunt who loves dogs wont touch the black one because she thinks it looks "evil". Seriously, she is a grown woman! WTF. I think it has to do with the fact that usually dogs eyes are pure black (or at least the part you see) and my dog has a really hairy face so you basically can't see his face (eyes/nose) unless he's right up in your face.

I just love dogs though- shape, size, color... if I had the space I would take them all.


----------



## weezee (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so glad that these articles about black dogs/cats are making people aware of this problem.  About a year ago, we had to have our German Shorthaired Pointer, Willie, put down unexpectedly.  He was our fur baby and we had him for 9 1/2 years.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We decided then to adopt a dog at the Humane Society.  I didn't want a puppy because I knew a lot of people adopted puppies and that the bigger dogs didn't get adopted as quickly.  After walking through the kennel area, I came across a black lab mix who was just sitting quietly in his kennel.  He had been transferred to our Humane Society two days earlier from another county because he wasn't adopted and they would have destroyed him (our Humane Society takes the big black dogs from other counties who are not getting adopted so they aren't destroyed). After taking him out in the socializing area, I fell in love.  He was so sweet!  We adopted him that day.  

That night he got very sick and I had to take him to the vet ER.  He had a bad case of kennel cough along with a respiratory infection.  After two rounds of antibiotics and breathing treatments at the vet's office twice a day for a week, he recovered.  I can't imagine our life without him.  He loves my kids and is a great dog.  If I had a bigger house, I'd adopt more big black dogs.  Jake is a beautiful dog and it makes me sick to think that he could have been destroyed had our Humane Society not taken him just because of his color.  I applaud all of you who adopt black animals!


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I mostly wear Black for this very reason, & I have, since my early teens. Many people really don't understand that I wear alot of black because the Color seems to repel negativity...*_

 
I agree. I'm more comfortable in black than any other colour.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Our "familiars," of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 





 yes they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think of my pets (7 gerbils) as familiars.

On the subject of black animals, i lost my most recent black gerbil a couple of months ago, here's a pic of Bee, my lovely-sleepy-mardy baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Linky:
Sir Xaph and Amberlilith's Photos: 2006_0921gerbils0053.JPG


----------

